# Starting bite work on my own ?



## brandonb (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been having a hard time finding a SchH or any trainer for that matter in my area that will train bite work. There is one trainer, group but, i really get the impression they just want my cash. I have seen the dog's she works with and for some a come, hold is almost impossible for them. This makes me a bit skeptical. 

My bitch just turned 1 year (I really didn't want her jumping to much when she younger) , she is from a czechoslovakia working bloodline. Her obedience is about 80% were i want it. She is still a puppy and i know a squirrel can look a lot more fun than I sometimes. A few people some trainers some not said that it is a very, very bad idea. My commitment to her training and more so just enjoying our time together is extensive. 

A few things to judge her by as i do not want to force a dog into any training that she will not be able to handle. SHe is calm, she does not bark at people when we are walking, I am 100% confident when I walk her on my right hand side passing a person. She is attentive but, not paranoid. I have a 3 year old daughter and she loves her and her friends. She is confident but, not aggressive. This is not to say she will not trust or like a random person. She will give them the queue and usually they get the point but, honestly i wouldn't trust these people either.

Back to my original question, is it bad to start bite work and just not tug ? She bites when we tug with primarily her back teeth. SHe will miss but mainly she seems to get this tug solid. I don't want to start this and ruin her but, on the other hand everyone has to get a start somewhere. I am sure a lot have been mentored by other trainers but, that cannot be all of them ? We track and herd and this point and just have fun. She is amazing and makes me look smart but, i know it is all her. An this is what i do not want to lose. Any thoughts ? also is it bad to make bite work fun ?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you looked into this club:
*
Denver Mile High SchH Club
*Lori Cruser
11525 East Stagecoach Drive
Parker, CO 80138
303-840-7025


Don't know about starting bitework on your own....I know trainers who have done it, but they've had experience under another trainer first. YES bitework should be fun!


----------



## brandonb (Nov 9, 2010)

DunRingill said:


> Have you looked into this club:
> *
> Denver Mile High SchH Club
> *Lori Cruser
> ...


I havent, I will certainly give them a call. Thats is about a good hour from were so not a bad drive at all. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## brandonb (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh one other thing, while I know and respect Sch trainers and champion dogs, is bad to do not to compete per se but, just to enjoy working my dog ? I got "black sheep'ed" by the other club when I said I don't really have any desire to compete in out of state events. Not to say I would never do it, I just like working with her and that is my motivation.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

brandonb said:


> I havent, I will certainly give them a call. Thats is about a good hour from were so not a bad drive at all. I really appreciate the info.


You're welcome! Tim and Lori Cruser are excellent trainers....and looking at their web site, they have QUITE a place out there! 

Parker's Favorite Pet Boarding Daycare & Training Facility | Serving Denver & The Front Range | (720)851-7829 | Come Sit Stay | Boarding, Dog Training and Doggie Daycare About


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

brandonb said:


> Oh one other thing, while I know and respect Sch trainers and champion dogs, is bad to do not to compete per se but, just to enjoy working my dog ? I got "black sheep'ed" by the other club when I said I don't really have any desire to compete in out of state events. Not to say I would never do it, I just like working with her and that is my motivation.


I don't think you have to desire to compete, but you do have to have goals and show improvement, otherwise it can be discouraging for the club. The 80/20 rule applies: 80 percent of the time and effort is spent on 20 percent of the dog/handlers. Getting new people acclimated to the training and properly evaluating the dog takes a lot of effort from the club, and most clubs want to see a strong commitment but that doesn't have to mean wanting to be competitive.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm also looking into this for my 10 week old, I'm in SE Aurora and have had contact with Centennial Schutzhund Club -Denver, CO. Here is part of a letter he wrote me.
I didn’t recommend no obedience training, I recommended no regular puppy training. There is a difference. Regular training focuses on you being in charge and teaching the puppy to be “obedient”. In theory, there is nothing wrong with that at all but unfortunately in practice, most classes achieve that by squashing the dog’s personality. For Schutzhund, you need a dog to be as confident and full of themselves as possible, given their genetics. You can teach them house manners and basic obedience stuff but if you are thinking about the sport, it is a different approach. We let them basically get away with a lot of stuff most people would never think of. It makes the first few months tougher on the humans but makes for a better dog in the end – in my opinion, regardless of what you want to do with the dog. Obviously this is a subject I am rather opinionated on but it is based on a lot of years and a lot of puppies. A lot of the stuff you may have heard – “don’t play tug of war, it makes them dominant”, “don’t let them mouth or bite you as puppies”, etc. are basically old wives tales with no validity in fact. Dominance is not a bad thing, it is a very good thing for the sport and is not necessarily a bad thing for a pet dog, depending on your knowledge of dog behavior and what you are looking for in a pet.

Ok, I will climb back down off of my soapbox now…J

The Leerburg site is just a start. Do a search on Google and you will find a ton of info. 

There is a membership fee for the club, there is for all the clubs in the area. We can give you details on that if you come out.

Hope that answers some of your questions.

Jeff

I'm going to meet with them Saturday the 23rd, meeting place is a park near 52nd and Washington. Here is a good website full of info.
Leerburg | Dog Training Articles


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

brandonb said:


> Oh one other thing, while I know and respect Sch trainers and champion dogs, is bad to do not to compete per se but, just to enjoy working my dog ? I got "black sheep'ed" by the other club when I said I don't really have any desire to compete in out of state events. Not to say I would never do it, I just like working with her and that is my motivation.


It might be that they've heard this in a lot of people before, and to them this attitude = lack of committment and coming and going as you please. You might be different, but a club usually has limited resources and if they have had bad experiences with that kind of attitude before, they might not want anything to do with it any more.

Also, I'm not really sure where you are looking for SchH clubs? These are ones in the Denver area that are USA members alone. 
Denver Mile High SchH Club
Jennifer Corso
Parker, Co
303-593-0419
Front Range Hundesport
Patrick Gildea
Denver, CO 80221
720-878-8062 
High Plains Schutzhund Club
Linnea Corazza
Denver, CO
303-433-4881 

The president of DVG America is in your area:
CAROLE PATTERSON
7543 GARTNER ROAD
EVERGREEN, CO 80439 
(303) 674-4655 
e-mail: [email protected]
as well as quite a few clubs
2011 Member Clubs in Western KG

There are also some Mondio clubs in your area:
United States Mondioring Association

Also look for French Ring clubs...

You gotta look harder (have you at all?? ). You have an amazing amount of clubs in the area for bitework.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would definitely board my dogs at Come Sit Stay-they'd have a blast-love their web site


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know if you only want to do Sch. but there are other options in the denver area. Like mondio or PSA. However I would not recommend doing bite work on your own unless you have done the sport a lot before, you could end missing important drive development that needs to be done. Also she may not be ready to tug but you can help build that with her at home. Out of the list Justine had, I know and have trained with Pat at Front Range and like him a lot, his clubs is near you to boot.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd suggest you keep looking around to try and find the right trainer/group but I thought I'd just throw it out there that Michael Ellis has a brand new DVD out that is called "Teaching Protection Skills without a Decoy." You may want to check it out.


----------

